# Angel fish have developed yellow head/ foreheads??



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey guys I will upload pictures later, but for some reason my white and black angel fish, 2 of the 4 of them seem to have yellow foreheads/heads. I thought maybe it was the tannins from the drift wood but being as my tank is currently battling ich I have removed the wood so it doesn't get stained by the meds. As my water gets clearer and clearer, (no more tannins) I have noticed the yellow heads on these guys more and more. Has anyone seen this before? I am not sure if it is a sickness or not, they don't seem ill at all. Maybe this is just how they develop as they get older?? I dunno. Any help is appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## AngleFish (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi, dont stress this is normal... I work at an aquarium and have seen this not only at home but at work as well. Some times you will buy a fish being one colour, then once they mature a little bit you may see colours that weren't there before. In my case it was the same, i started with 2 marble black and white angles once they grew to a decent size they had the most beautiful yellow crowns. I would still like to see the pictures fist but am pretty sure you have nothing to worry about! Good luck wit the ich! i would suggest not just going to your local pet shop but go to an actual aquarium the fish normally are from more trusted breeder and should come to you ich free. if you have gouramis they also carry this diseas in thir jeans so be carfull about which ones you choose!!


----------



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok, so here's the pictures, and I tend to agree with you. We'll see lol And yeah as far as the Ich goes, I made a rookie mistake and took on a fish from a friends tank because he was overstocked and got Ich from it... lesson learned lol

p.s. Im pretty happy with how my pictures came out, being that they were quick ones


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

wow, that second one belongs in the photo contest.


----------



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks  I actually did put in a different picture of one of my Angels in the photo contest this month  I'm really excited to see how well it does


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

That is a lovely angel and is that a GBR behind it...


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

That just looks like normal colouring to me... I have a picture of a very similarly coloured angel under the aquarium tab... the tank called Minbar.


----------



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks  and yeah it is one of two GBR 's in the tank


----------



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

Your're right, your in your minbar tank those angels do have very similar colouring to mine, thanks, I wasn't sure if it was normal.


----------

